# Wilmington, NC area skiffs



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

I have been seeing a lot of skiffs around the Wilmington, NC area. Lots of Beavertails, East Capes, and Mavericks around. It seems I know more guides than I do recreational weekend warriors, so feel free to check-in here so were not strangers on the water!


----------



## Steven_Horton (Dec 10, 2012)

Jacksonville here. I'm seeing more poling skiffs every year. The added fishing pressure is an adjustment considering that in my area there were only 3 of us for years! I'm happy seeing more of these great skiffs on the water. It is having a positive influence against the commercial gill net fishery.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm in Brunswick Co. and seeing more poling skiffs. The last two trips I have been the only one on the flats I fish but that's usually not the case.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Hampstead here... East Cape Evo X

I put a poling platform on a jon boat in 1999 and got a lot of funny looks at the time. But this past weekend I must've seen a dozen poling skiffs just around Topsail. It's kind of a double edged sword - it's great that the community is growing, but I sure hope we have enough water to stay out of each others' way...

Pete


----------



## Ryanw (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm also in Brunswick Co. Never fail to get a comment at the boat ramp.


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

Every day I notice more and more of them around the Swansboro area also. More of an influx on the weekend and summer time from out folks coming down for vacation. By no means was I the first one in our area with a poling skiff, but there's a small group of us who use them for the intended purpose and yes, that group is growing. Now if only I could hide all the tailing flats for the summer...


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

When I can get down I'm usually in the Topsail/Hampstead area or around Emerald Isle.



pete_paschall said:


> Hampstead here... East Cape Evo X
> 
> I put a poling platform on a jon boat in 1999 and got a lot of funny looks at the time. But this past weekend I must've seen a dozen poling skiffs just around Topsail. It's kind of a double edged sword - it's great that the community is growing, but I sure hope we have enough water to stay out of each others' way...
> 
> Pete


Pete, I was down in your area this past weekend and kept an eye out for you but the only skiff I passed was a navy blue Fury.


----------



## DBarker29 (Apr 4, 2018)

South Carolina here

Anytime I drop into Georgetown I see more and more skiffs...honestly it's a beautiful sight. I love seeing it become normalized and not being asked "what's the platform for?"


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

DBarker29 said:


> South Carolina here
> 
> Anytime I drop into Georgetown I see more and more skiffs...honestly it's a beautiful sight. I love seeing it become normalized and not being asked "what's the platform for?"


Love that area! I have family in Murrells Inlet so I try to get down that way as much as possible. I normally fish for bull reds in the fall, but decided to try my luck in mud bay and no man’s friend a few times with my Copperhead. That place is no joke!


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

pete_paschall said:


> Hampstead here... East Cape Evo X
> 
> I put a poling platform on a jon boat in 1999 and got a lot of funny looks at the time. But this past weekend I must've seen a dozen poling skiffs just around Topsail. It's kind of a double edged sword - it's great that the community is growing, but I sure hope we have enough water to stay out of each others' way...
> 
> Pete


Pete, I think we have messaged before on another forum. I worry about running out of water too and our playful redfish becoming more and more elusive. I had this issue the other day where I felt like I couldn’t run many creeks without passing someone. I haven’t seen you on the water yet but I’m sure I will soon. Shoot me a pm and let’s meet up sometime out there


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

jbnc said:


> When I can get down I'm usually in the Topsail/Hampstead area or around Emerald Isle.
> 
> 
> Pete, I was down in your area this past weekend and kept an eye out for you but the only skiff I passed was a navy blue Fury.


I have seen the Fury you’re talking about a couple times in topsail, as well as a dark blue Vantage that I know belongs to a local guide in Wrightsville Beach. I spoke to a gentleman at the Hampstead Marina few weeks ago who is having a fury built, so there’s definitely more skiffs to come.


----------



## FlyWeight (Dec 18, 2017)

jcgeiss93 said:


> I have been seeing a lot of skiffs around the Wilmington, NC area. Lots of Beavertails, East Capes, and Mavericks around. It seems I know more guides than I do recreational weekend warriors, so feel free to check-in here so were not strangers on the water!
> 
> View attachment 26021


I’m moving up there in June! I’m having a Heron 16 built now and can’t wait to take delivery of it. Hope to meet you once I finally get there. Nice boat btw!


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

FlyWeight said:


> I’m moving up there in June! I’m having a Heron 16 built now and can’t wait to take delivery of it. Hope to meet you once I finally get there. Nice boat btw!


Welcome and thanks! Wave me down if you see me, I’m always happy to meet new people


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

jcgeiss93 said:


> I have seen the Fury you’re talking about a couple times in topsail, as well as a dark blue Vantage that I know belongs to a local guide in Wrightsville Beach. I spoke to a gentleman at the Hampstead Marina few weeks ago who is having a fury built, so there’s definitely more skiffs to come.


They are definitely becoming more popular in the area. I've gotta say though, the dark blue sure does look good. 

By the way, my coppherhead looks almost identical to yours haha.


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

jbnc said:


> They are definitely becoming more popular in the area. I've gotta say though, the dark blue sure does look good.
> 
> By the way, my coppherhead looks almost identical to yours haha.


Yeah it does! I love mine, I can’t say enough about it


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Me and dad used to run a 22 Mako out of Southport back in the 80's. Those were good times.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

jbnc said:


> They are definitely becoming more popular in the area. I've gotta say though, the dark blue sure does look good.
> 
> By the way, my coppherhead looks almost identical to yours haha.


Jason, your Copperhead is a sexy beast! Looks almost identical to the Copperhead I had until about a year ago!


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Where are y'all mostly putting in now? This is starting to be a royal pita, and the alternatives are pricey...


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

jcgeiss93 said:


> Yeah it does! I love mine, I can’t say enough about it


Same here! I can't seem to stop anywhere without having someone approach me about it. It even got catcalled at the boat ramp this past weekend by a guy pulling his boat out haha.



pete_paschall said:


> Jason, your Copperhead is a sexy beast! Looks almost identical to the Copperhead I had until about a year ago!


Man what a coincidence, it's almost as if it's the same skiff!


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm in Wilmington.brought my Maverick back pompano beach a year ago.What a game changer.Easy to trailer,pole,and it will catch fish.If y'all see me too, stop and say hey!


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

ugh not good hearing this. I sold my beavertail last year because I didn't get a chance to fish it much. Seems like a lot more people are getting in (at least in oak island/southport). Looking to get a gheenoe sometime in the future


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Unplugged said:


> I'm in Wilmington.brought my Maverick back pompano beach a year ago.What a game changer.Easy to trailer,pole,and it will catch fish.If y'all see me too, stop and say hey!
> View attachment 26214


Dang! That boat gets SKINNY!


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

DBarker29 said:


> I love seeing it become normalized and not being asked "what's the platform for?"


Is that to keep the rain off your motor?


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

contenderv07 said:


> ugh not good hearing this. I sold my beavertail last year because I didn't get a chance to fish it much. Seems like a lot more people are getting in (at least in oak island/southport). Looking to get a gheenoe sometime in the future


I remember you selling the BT, I had a LT-25 for sale at the time. PM me and we'll fish. Donnie has an EVO-X on order, he's on Oak Island.


----------



## Donnie (Aug 25, 2015)

As @FlyBy said I have an Evo X being built so we can add one more around the Oak Island area. I remember in the early 2000's having people ask me if the platform on my boat was to keep the rain and/or the sun off my motor. I used to laugh about that all the time.


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

Unplugged said:


> I'm in Wilmington.brought my Maverick back pompano beach a year ago.What a game changer.Easy to trailer,pole,and it will catch fish.If y'all see me too, stop and say hey!
> View attachment 26214


I’ve seen you out there a couple times, the most recent was about a week ago when we got a call about two kids walking on the rock wall in Masonboro. You had gotten over to them about the same time we did. I used to work at Tex’s Tackle a few years back and I remember you from there as well!


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hampstead Marina is $600/year. Trails end is also good but can get skinny at low tide and parking gets limited. All public ramps will be stacked come summer time. You about have to get out there at sunrise to beat the crowds


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

jcgeiss93 said:


> Hampstead Marina is $600/year. Trails end is also good but can get skinny at low tide and parking gets limited. All public ramps will be stacked come summer time. You about have to get out there at sunrise to beat the crowds


If Im not mistaken, Hampstead has bumped their price to $800.00/yr, but it's the best deal I can find. Im just not messing w/ the public ramps @ Wilm for obvious reasons. A long while back I bought a dry slip at Bradley Creek for 5K....sold it 3 years later for 9K and thought I was a genius. The sob is worth close to 6 figures now--AARGH.


----------



## seanW918 (Jun 17, 2014)

I have a place on the south end of Topsail, run around in an old HB Guide. Been fishing down there since I was a kid, 25+ years. I had one of the few poling skiffs down that way 15 years ago. Now it seems like everybody and their brother has one. Much more traffic on the water, much more pressure on the fish and a lot less fish than there used to be. Anyways, if you guys see me around come say what's up, I might have a spare beer on the boat or give me a shout and we'll trade bow time.


----------



## SPTskiff (Sep 10, 2015)

We are out of Southport/ Oak Island...We run a 2000 Hell's Bay Whip. We love to go where to kayak's go.


----------



## h2o2sno (Mar 21, 2017)

jcgeiss93 said:


> Love that area! I have family in Murrells Inlet so I try to get down that way as much as possible. I normally fish for bull reds in the fall, but decided to try my luck in mud bay and no man’s friend a few times with my Copperhead. That place is no joke!


South Carolina here also......No man's friend, mud bay and north inlet is some of my stomping grounds. Beautiful place!


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

I am on Pages Creek behind figure 8 island. I have a 12' l2fish paddle board. I am also saving up for a cheaper skiff but its so hard to find skiffs up this way since almost everything is in florida. My board has lime green sides and i stand always have a blue cooler on the board. Let me know if y'all see me on the water. I am fishing up in the marsh almost daily.


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

Griffinz33 said:


> I am on Pages Creek behind figure 8 island. I have a 12' l2fish paddle board. I am also saving up for a cheaper skiff but its so hard to find skiffs up this way since almost everything is in florida. My board has lime green sides and i stand always have a blue cooler on the board. Let me know if y'all see me on the water. I am fishing up in the marsh almost daily.


Was that you that I got behind coming out of pages a few weeks ago? You were paddling across the ICW to figure 8


----------



## hunter54 (May 14, 2015)

Hampstead Marina is 700.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

jcgeiss93 said:


> Was that you that I got behind coming out of pages a few weeks ago? You were paddling across the ICW to figure 8


It probably was. I always head over to figure 8 and fish the marsh. I have done a lot of exploring in the marsh over there in the past year and a half; and there are actually quite a few reds and flounder in it.


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

lwe4867 said:


> Wrightsville beach here..currently planning on putting down a deposit within the next week or so. In between the Salt Marsh SM1656 and the Ankona SUV 17. Really would love to get out and wet test a Salt Marsh or Ankona but currently have no plans on heading down to Ft. Pierce anytime soon. I believe I've seen a couple of yalls skiffs out on the water around WB. If any of you have any specific knowledge between these two skiffs or can recommend a different model for this area feel free to pm me! Primary purpose of the skiff will be for fly fishing and getting back into marshes but still need something that can handle a little chop. Thanks for any advice in advance.


We can go out on my Copperhead this week if you want. I used to have a Shadowcast before my current skiff and I could help give you a better idea of what skiff you want for the area


----------



## hunter54 (May 14, 2015)

Im in Wilmington and Kevin and the guys just started on my Fury yesterday.


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

hunter54 said:


> Im in Wilmington and Kevin and the guys just started on my Fury yesterday.


Awesome! What areas are you going to fish primarily? Topsail, Masonboro, Ft. Fisher?


----------



## hunter54 (May 14, 2015)

jcgeiss93 said:


> Awesome! What areas are you going to fish primarily? Topsail, Masonboro, Ft. Fisher?


I’m a member at Hampstead marine so I will fish there more I fish Georgetown often


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

hunter54 said:


> I’m a member at Hampstead marine so I will fish there more I fish Georgetown often


I put in at Hampstead as well and I have family in SC so Georgetown is very familiar to me. Give me a holler sometime and let’s fish


----------



## hunter54 (May 14, 2015)

jcgeiss93 said:


> I put in at Hampstead as well and I have family in SC so Georgetown is very familiar to me. Give me a holler sometime and let’s fish


What boat are you running


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

hunter54 said:


> What boat are you running


White Ankona Copperhead with a Yamaha 70


----------



## hunter54 (May 14, 2015)

jcgeiss93 said:


> White Ankona Copperhead with a Yamaha 70


I met you at the ramp 1 weekend


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

Do any of you guys have any use for a 4 blade stainless steel prop? It was on my 40 horsepower Yamaha. It's free to a good home. There's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

Here's another pic.


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

hunter54 said:


> I met you at the ramp 1 weekend


That’s right, I remember now. You’re getting a Fury built if I remember correctly. I can’t wait to see it


----------



## hunter54 (May 14, 2015)

jcgeiss93 said:


> That’s right, I remember now. You’re getting a Fury built if I remember correctly. I can’t wait to see it


Hopefully early June we’ll go fish


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

hunter54 said:


> Hopefully early June we’ll go fish


Sounds good!


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

The fish are eating. Caught 5 reds and 3 flounder behind fig 8 yesterday afternoon with a buddy in 2 hours.


----------



## Cbell (Jun 4, 2018)

Just picked up this Mini Rip yesterday, hopefully I’ll be able to fish her this weekend! I live in Leland so I’ll be in the Wilmington area most of the time.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

That’s a sweet ride! Hopefully I will see you out there. I bet that can get real skinny.


----------



## Lee Singleton (Jul 3, 2018)

I’m in a basic green ghenoo with a 2.5 on the back. I really like it and fish a lot out if trails end and fort Fischer! In the market for a ankona.


----------



## B. Gregory (Aug 7, 2017)

I should be the only blue Towee in the area. Feel free to wave me down.


----------



## B. Gregory (Aug 7, 2017)

Cbell said:


> Just picked up this Mini Rip yesterday, hopefully I’ll be able to fish her this weekend! I live in Leland so I’ll be in the Wilmington area most of the time.


CBell, that's a great looking boat.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

I noticed a sweet purple East Cape Evo like a month ago out on the water and have seen it quite a bit since then.


----------



## madcircle (Jul 16, 2018)

Wilmington here. Just joined the site so after my post count gets up I'll post some pics of my ride. It's a yellow 02 Mako 1550. Not exactly a micro but it gets pretty shallow for sure. I mainly fish the Wrightsville/CB area.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I fish from little river sc to the pamlico sound mostly Downsized from 22’ hydra sport lts tunnel to a 16’6” flats and bay. Lots less work all around maintenance wise. Biggest question i get about p platform is “ do you ever get up there ? “. Still have h/s , it spends a little more time the lift now


----------



## hunter54 (May 14, 2015)

Griffinz33 said:


> I noticed a sweet purple East Cape Evo like a month ago out on the water and have seen it quite a bit since then.


just got it 2 weeks ago,still breaking it in,a Fury with 90 Zuk.pm me and lets go fish,im retiring August 1 so I will have a lot of free time


----------



## hoanghuy553 (Jul 24, 2018)

I hope to join with you !


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

I am currently unable to fish since the fiberglass on my paddleboard has worn down and now water is getting inside it. Now I am sadly unable to get out on the water.


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

Griffinz33 said:


> I am currently unable to fish since the fiberglass on my paddleboard has worn down and now water is getting inside it. Now I am sadly unable to get out on the water.


Thats why you have friends with skiffs! Give me a shout sometime, I’m off mondays and fridays.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Griffinz33 said:


> I am currently unable to fish since the fiberglass on my paddleboard has worn down and now water is getting inside it. Now I am sadly unable to get out on the water.


Where are you? I fish in Brunswick Co.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Ditto. Pamlico county


----------



## hunter54 (May 14, 2015)

as of Monday,im off forever.give me a buzz anytime


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

I’m on pages creek and fish behind figure 8. A friend and I are entering the Wrightsville beach fisherman’s post tournament this weekend, but after that I am gonna repair my paddleboard.


----------



## BCD1841 (Jul 27, 2018)

If anyone sees a Salt Marsh Heron with a matterhorn white hull and ice blue deck feel free to come say hey.


----------



## madcircle (Jul 16, 2018)

Griffinz33 said:


> I’m on pages creek and fish behind figure 8. A friend and I are entering the Wrightsville beach fisherman’s post tournament this weekend, but after that I am gonna repair my paddleboard.


Good luck in the tournament. I wish I was able to fish this one. I did the last one (topsail) w a buddy and we did pretty good. Ended up getting 7th in the red drum division.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

The water is very brown with all the rain lately and the flounder have pretty much shut down so the fishing will be tough, but I will let ya know how we do


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

We caught a 5.95lb 25” red drum and it did not place. The smallest redfish out of the top 8 was 6.6lbs.


----------



## madcircle (Jul 16, 2018)

Ah sucks you didn't make the leaderboard. Saw the pics on fb and looked like everyone had a great time and some quality fish caught despite all this weather recently


----------



## madcircle (Jul 16, 2018)

Now that my post count is up here's my ride. Flag me down if you guys see me out there!


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Did you fish MAD at Southport 2 or 3 years ago?


----------



## madcircle (Jul 16, 2018)

You mean the fisherman's post tournament? If so, no I've never ventured that far south for them.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Military Appreciation Day. Met a fellow from up your way running a Mako like yours. He lost his push pole on the way down.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Beautiful boat. What engine are you running?


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

one of the two drum we caught in the tournament.


----------



## madcircle (Jul 16, 2018)

Nice fish! My boat has a Mercury 60 hp 2 stroke on the back.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

2 strokes are solid engines. My friend has a 50hp 2 stroke Yamaha on his Dixie and it is a very reliable engine


----------



## fishinaa (Feb 6, 2008)

BCD1841 said:


> If anyone sees a Salt Marsh Heron with a matterhorn white hull and ice blue deck feel free to come say hey.


I’ll be sure to run you down if I see it out. Would love to take a look at one!


----------



## Cbell (Jun 4, 2018)

Got a SKA tournament Saturday I’m fishing with my father-in-law. Thinking about going inshore Sunday morning, couple hours before and after high tide. Haven’t been in awhile on the new boat cause of the weather and work. Gonna try out some popping corks and see if I can’t get some redfish or trout to bite. 


I grew up trout fishing in the mountains, and been offshore fishing for about 6 years now. Inshore is new to me, been out a couple times with no luck so hopefully this changes soon


----------



## Cbell (Jun 4, 2018)

wbboatramp.com

Live feed of the wrighstville beach boat ramp incase any of y’all are ever curious if it’s packed or not


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Cbell said:


> wbboatramp.com
> 
> Live feed of the wrighstville beach boat ramp incase any of y’all are ever curious if it’s packed or not


I live on pages creek and I'm pretty sure I saw you the other day going up pages. Its a sweet ride and looks like a shallow water machine!


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Completely forgot about this site glad to have found it again.

Hey, I'm bored sitting out Hurricane Flo at my daughters place in NY.
Can't wait to be back in Wilmington.
Jon is that you the original poster? 
Mad Circle nice ride, how did you make out thru Flo?
Spoke with unplugged earlier in the week.

I'm so ready to be back on the water…….. ICM


----------



## madcircle (Jul 16, 2018)

Ice Cream Man said:


> Completely forgot about this site glad to have found it again.
> 
> Hey, I'm bored sitting out Hurricane Flo at my daughters place in NY.
> Can't wait to be back in Wilmington.
> ...


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Figure that was you Brian.
Don't give up on NC angler.
About fall fishing, I was ready to start chasing Bull Reds & Tarpon - not sure now.
Be safe, trying to make it back to the beach today also…… ICM


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

Ice Cream Man said:


> Completely forgot about this site glad to have found it again.
> 
> Hey, I'm bored sitting out Hurricane Flo at my daughters place in NY.
> Can't wait to be back in Wilmington.
> ...


Yeah man I’m the OP. It’s been a while, haven’t seen you since I moved back into town. Hope you’re doing well and I hope you made it through Flo alright


----------



## Lee Singleton (Jul 3, 2018)

Would be great to see all of y’all fishing the DWO inshore slam! Sign up at Intracoastel angler!


----------



## madcircle (Jul 16, 2018)

Got a link or any info on the tournament? Depending on when I might be interested


----------



## Lee Singleton (Jul 3, 2018)

It’s October 13th, weigh in one trout, one flounder, one red. The rules are over at Intracoastel angler, and eastern outfitters. If you send me your email I could also send them to you!


----------



## Stevie Ray (Oct 1, 2018)

Hey yall

Just moved to the RDU area from TX. Looking forward to getting out in the flats. Great thread and community here. Eager to get out and scout the areas around Topsail and Wilmington. Is there a general location I should start? Not asking for your specific honey hole just a start to get me in the right direction. Completely green to the area. 

Also, is there any good maps or resources of the area? In TX we have Hook N Line maps that show you access points, fishing area, marshes, oyster beds ect. Been searching on google maps, but I'm old school and prefer paper maps.

Thank you


----------



## madcircle (Jul 16, 2018)

Local tackle shops and such sell a Top Spot map thats sounds like what you're looking for. If you're not gonna be making the trip to the coast regularly, hiring a guide to show you around will cut down the learning curve quite a bit. Pricey though. There's a local guide Jot Owens that posts very informative monthly reports. Also a small newspaper called Fisherman's Post that has reports/pics.


----------



## Stevie Ray (Oct 1, 2018)

madcircle said:


> Local tackle shops and such sell a Top Spot map thats sounds like what you're looking for. If you're not gonna be making the trip to the coast regularly, hiring a guide to show you around will cut down the learning curve quite a bit. Pricey though. There's a local guide Jot Owens that posts very informative monthly reports. Also a small newspaper called Fisherman's Post that has reports/pics.


Yes, I've searched for some guides and made some calls. Apprecaite the the tips. Good luck out there.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Welcome Stevie Ray. 
Be upfront when booking guides, let them know you have a flats boat ( ? ) & your intentions. 
Check out some of the free seminars going on this time of year.
Capt. Jot gave a great one yesterday on Trout, Old Drum & Falsie Albies.
Capt Lee Parsons is giving one Oct. 30.
Check out Fisherman's Post fishing School ( early in 2019 ) one of the better schools, with some of the best guides. George Poveromo also has a paid seminar coming up. ..... ICM


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

Ice Cream Man is spot on. Local seminars are a great way to not only learn about the area, but also new tips and tricks on what works for the fish in our area. If you are looking for a well-rounded inshore guide trip with live bait and artificials then Capt. Jot Owens of Jot It Down Charters would be a great option. If you want more of a technical skinny-water fly/light-tackle trip in a Microskiff, then I would contact Capt. Seth Vernon of Doublehaul Guide Service or Capt. Judson Brock of Muddy Fly Guide Service. As a side note, Capt. Seth also offers duck hunting trips which are a blast, and its another way to see more of the inshore treasures the Wilmington area has to offer.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

I went with Seth Vernon last year in mid-November and it was awesome. I was pretty bad at fly fishing back then so we didn’t get any on the fly, but he had us on fish constantly and we ended up with a few nice reds.


----------



## Lee Singleton (Jul 3, 2018)

Stevie Ray said:


> Hey yall
> 
> Northern Figure eight can be solid fishing for reds, Masonboro island can be good in June. Buzzerds bay is consistent year round, best red fishing is in the small creeks late August-September, It also has some of the best flood tide fishing.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

How does a strong West wind affect the intracoastal between figure eight and masonboro? I just got my skiff and REALLY want to take it out this weekend and do some fishing/continue the break in period..


----------



## madcircle (Jul 16, 2018)

Go on Sunday. The wind is supposed to lay down quite a bit compared to Saturday. Depending on how 'wet' of a boat you have if you go out on a windy day you might wanna have your rain gear on. I know my boat likes to soak me sometimes making a run in some chop


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

madcircle said:


> Go on Sunday. The wind is supposed to lay down quite a bit compared to Saturday. Depending on how 'wet' of a boat you have if you go out on a windy day you might wanna have your rain gear on. I know my boat likes to soak me sometimes making a run in some chop


Got a SM1656 so it is no chop-eater. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Cbell (Jun 4, 2018)

Anyone plan on going tomorrow?


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Been absolutely slaying the trout up behind figure 8. On the fly and on spinning tackle. I caught 60+ trout on Tuesday and bunch last Sunday. I have been looking for reds but can't seem to find many. I heard they are in the surf right now.


----------



## Lee Singleton (Jul 3, 2018)

Griffinz33 said:


> Been absolutely slaying the trout up behind figure 8. On the fly and on spinning tackle. I caught 60+ trout on Tuesday and bunch last Sunday. I have been looking for reds but can't seem to find many. I heard they are in the surf right now.


Any size?


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

A few decent ones here and there but most between 11-15


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Griffinz33 said:


> Been absolutely slaying the trout up behind figure 8. On the fly and on spinning tackle. I caught 60+ trout on Tuesday and bunch last Sunday. I have been looking for reds but can't seem to find many. I heard they are in the surf right now.


Reds have been missing since the hurricane.
Few keeper Trout around, from Monday.
Caught over 60 with only 2 keepers, 3 & 2lbs. .....ICM


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Released a few 17" today, took awhile to find them.
Then it was non-stop catching for almost 2 hours - mostly spikes....ICM


----------



## Lee Singleton (Jul 3, 2018)

BTW I got a new skiff 3 months ago, its a 16 foot sea foam green dragonfly Emerger, wave me down if you see me!


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

I was at figure 8 the other day and watched 3 guys hook up and double up about every 5 minutes.... for an hour..... on redfish. Based on that I’m assuming that quite a few reds are in the surf right now. I have been looking for reds with little success inshore.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

North or south end? ....... ICM


----------



## Cbell (Jun 4, 2018)

Went out for a little bit this morning, caught a few specks between 12-15 inches or so. Wife decided she doesn’t want to fish in the cold so had to come home early. Guess I’ll be solo from here on out.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Got a slam today including a red with no spots. 7 reds, 7 flounder and a 22" trout. My dad went out for some trout and caught 9 trout over 20 inches. Caught his pb trout at 25". One of my best days on the water this year. I sight fished 3 of the drum and the trout.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Ice Cream Man said:


> North or south end? ....... ICM


south end. about 300 yards away from inlet


----------



## Cbell (Jun 4, 2018)

Griffinz33 said:


> Got a slam today including a red with no spots. 7 reds, 7 flounder and a 22" trout. My dad went out for some trout and caught 9 trout over 20 inches. Caught his pb trout at 25". One of my best days on the water this year. I sight fished 3 of the drum and the trout.


Nice! Pretty sure I seen you coming out of Paige’s creek at about 830 this morning. I’m gonna have to get out again solo and see what I can get into.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Next time say hey, I was on a green l2fish paddle board.


----------



## madcircle (Jul 16, 2018)

Awesome report! I worked a half a day this morning and then headed out around noon. I caught a metric ton of 14-15" trout. I saw a paddle boarder in the marsh. If that was you, it looked like you were moving around pretty good on that thing. I might have to try that one of these days


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Behind figure 8? I saw a skiff in the creek that cuts through from the backside of figure 8 to the ICW. I was a little out of it today since I haven't been out in a while on a paddle board and almost fell off twice.


----------



## madcircle (Jul 16, 2018)

Yeah that was me. I was fishing my way thru there to the icw from figure 8


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

I was heading in for the day. Saw some nice trout when I was paddling through there.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Griffinz33 said:


> Got a slam today including a red with no spots. 7 reds, 7 flounder and a 22" trout. My dad went out for some trout and caught 9 trout over 20 inches. Caught his pb trout at 25". One of my best days on the water this year. I sight fished 3 of the drum and the trout.


That's getting it done right. Been hoping to hear about a few bigger Trout.
Got me motivated. 
Wanted to hit the surf on Sun, NE winds kept me home....ICM

Behind Fig8?


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

What do you think about posting pictures of what we are fishing from?
This way we can share real time info...... ICM
My Ranger, Harold's Shearwater.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Taking Harold's Shearwater today...... ICM


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Sadly won’t be getting back at those reds for round two until Wednesday. This time, I will catch one on the fly!


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Lot's of Spikes with one keeper, Flounder & 2 x Barracudas ..... ICM


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Solid day. Just a curious question. What setups were you using?


----------



## Cbell (Jun 4, 2018)

Hopefully I don’t have to work Wednesday, if I don’t have to work I’m gonna fish behind figure 8. Thursday while my wife and the in-laws are cooking, I’m gonna fish the Ocean Isle Beach area (in-laws have a boat launch at their house). And then we’ll see what the weekend holds. Trying to not let the wind make me stay at the house.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

I will most likely be out fishing the low tide on Wednesday behind figure 8 again trying to get those reds on the fly. Maybe I'll see you out there.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Griffinz33 said:


> Solid day. Just a curious question. What setups were you using?


Are you asking me about rod, reel, line set ups? ......ICM

Going this morning to NR & Wed behind Fig8.
I'll be in my Ranger, stop me on the water ...... ICM


----------



## Cbell (Jun 4, 2018)

Ice Cream Man said:


> Are you asking me about rod, reel, line set ups? ......ICM
> 
> Going this morning to NR & Wed behind Fig8.
> I'll be in my Ranger, stop me on the water ...... ICM


I need to be able to fish everyday like you!


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Yeah rod and reel setups.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Griffinz33 said:


> Yeah rod and reel setups.


For Trout: Shimano Teramars are my go to like 6'6" med extra fast action, paired with Penn Battle 1 & 2 in 2000 series spooled with 10# Spyder wire invis a braid with 15" FC leader & a Norton speed clip for quick lure change. 6'6" rods are better for accurate casting. IMHO.......ICM

Just picked up a Fenwick 6'9" light (?) with a Penn Battle 1000 series reel from buddy that had too many. Fun very light setup, fun for Spikes. Like it somewhat.
Jury's out on whether I would buy another. ..... ICM


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

I used to buy fenwicks but the top eye on the rod broke on 3 or 4 of the rods I bought. I am happy with my star rod but I am going to have to try the teramar out.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Stick with your Star rods, I think they are better, certainly lighter than Teramars & a much better no question guarantee policy. ...... ICM


----------



## Fishfinder40 (Nov 22, 2018)

FlyWeight said:


> I’m moving up there in June! I’m having a Heron 16 built now and can’t wait to take delivery of it. Hope to meet you once I finally get there. Nice boat btw!


I'm in Hampstead NC...

I am waiting for my Heron 18 build to start. I would love to see your 16. I have yet to see one.


----------



## Cbell (Jun 4, 2018)

Took my father-in-law out this morning, productive 2 hours. 2 red fish, 4 trout. No keepers.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Cbell said:


> View attachment 50452
> View attachment 50454
> 
> 
> Took my father-in-law out this morning, productive 2 hours. 2 red fish, 4 trout. No keepers.


Thats a great day! I haven't found too much size in reds lately, all out in the surf it seems.

Went out for pre-feast fishing this morning with my dad and we caught over 80 trout and 3 of which being 20"+ that were very fat.


----------



## Fishfinder40 (Nov 22, 2018)

hunter54 said:


> just got it 2 weeks ago,still breaking it in,a Fury with 90 Zuk.pm me and lets go fish,im retiring August 1 so I will have a lot of free time


I just talked to you at Circle K gas station in Hampstead. Fit and finish on your Fury is amazing!


----------



## Fishfinder40 (Nov 22, 2018)

BCD1841 said:


> If anyone sees a Salt Marsh Heron with a matterhorn white hull and ice blue deck feel free to come say hey.


What Heron do you have? I would love to check it out. I have one on order but have not seen one yet.


----------



## BCD1841 (Jul 27, 2018)

Fishfinder40 said:


> What Heron do you have? I would love to check it out. I have one on order but have not seen one yet.


I have the Heron 16 tournament edition with side console.


----------



## Fishfinder40 (Nov 22, 2018)

BCD1841 said:


> I have the Heron 16 tournament edition with side console.


How is the fit and finish compared to an east cape, if you know?


----------



## BCD1841 (Jul 27, 2018)

Fishfinder40 said:


> How is the fit and finish compared to an east cape, if you know?


I have never fished on a east cape or seen one up close so I cant compare.


----------



## Cbell (Jun 4, 2018)

Went out this morning for a couple hours and caught ~20 spikes, all 12-16 inches. Was hoping to find a redfish but no dice.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Cbell said:


> Went out this morning for a couple hours and caught ~20 spikes, all 12-16 inches. Was hoping to find a redfish but no dice.


I am about to head out. Going for anything that bites since the wind is next to nothing.


----------



## Lee Singleton (Jul 3, 2018)

Griffinz33 said:


> I used to buy fenwicks but the top eye on the rod broke on 3 or 4 of the rods I bought. I am happy with my star rod but I am going to have to try the teramar out.


Nothing casts like a TFO, but I think you lose a little sensitivity. There my go to when I’m not fishing anything light and delicate like a trout trick.


----------



## Fishfinder40 (Nov 22, 2018)

Hey if any of you guys are out on the water and Hampstead and you see me stop by and say hey. I just picked up a 2017 beavertail BTV my first skiff!! I'm super excited and can't wait to get out and start fishing it.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Sweet good looking ride. May you have many great times, while catching lots of fish.


What ramp do you use? ........ ICM


----------



## Cbell (Jun 4, 2018)

Fishfinder40 said:


> Hey if any of you guys are out on the water and Hampstead and you see me stop by and say hey. I just picked up a 2017 beavertail BTV my first skiff!! I'm super excited and can't wait to get out and start fishing it.


That’s a good looking rig!


----------



## Fishfinder40 (Nov 22, 2018)

Thanks. I wasn't planning on getting a BTV


Ice Cream Man said:


> Sweet good looking ride. May you have many great times, while catching lots of fish.
> 
> 
> What ramp do you use? ........ ICM


I use Washington Acres


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Good fishing up that way....... ICM


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Anybody headed out Saturday? I will be out early fishing figure 8 south of the bridge so wave me down if you see me!


----------



## Cbell (Jun 4, 2018)

Nice little skimmer skiff for sale at intracoastal angler


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Cbell said:


> Nice little skimmer skiff for sale at intracoastal angler
> View attachment 51160


That’s a good lookin boat


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Fished yesterday 29 Spikes & a 3 + # ...... ICM


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Caught 15 trout (4 keepers), 2 flounder, 2 redfish. Threw everything back but had to fish 5 spots before catching anything


----------



## Demolition.x (Jun 16, 2014)

I have a Saltmarsh Heron 16 down in Brunswick County. I fish anywhere from Little River SC to Figure 8, My home range is usually behind Oak Island and Lockwood Folly. If you see me don't be afraid to stop by and chat. Would love to get connected with some folks who break out fly rods for reds to learn.


----------



## hunter54 (May 14, 2015)

Fishfinder40 said:


> Hey if any of you guys are out on the water and Hampstead and you see me stop by and say hey. I just picked up a 2017 beavertail BTV my first skiff!! I'm super excited and can't wait to get out and start fishing it.


awesome pic,when you get back in town text me and well fish


----------



## Cbell (Jun 4, 2018)

Anyone ever fished for stripers up the cape fear?


----------



## madcircle (Jul 16, 2018)

How far up are you talking? About this time of year I make a few trips out and fish from downtown Wilmington to as far as the 140 bridge. I've been to lock and dam 1 for striper/shad but not often


----------



## Cbell (Jun 4, 2018)

madcircle said:


> How far up are you talking? About this time of year I make a few trips out and fish from downtown Wilmington to as far as the 140 bridge. I've been to lock and dam 1 for striper/shad but not often


Yeah I was thinking of putting in at the cape fear bridge and head north past the 140 bridge just a little. Never been up that way, never been striper fishing either so was just curious as what everyone else does.


----------



## madcircle (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm no striper expert but unless you have some intel I don't think you have to go that far for them this time of year. My go to bait for them is 5-6" Gulp jerk shad in chartreuse rigged with 5/0 weedless hooks. I'll mainly target creek mouths and obvious structure and drop offs nearby. I don't get a whole lot of bites from suspending fish but if I constantly see fish on the fish finder at a certain depth suspending I'll try to find grass lines with that water depth and target them.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Demolition.x said:


> I have a Saltmarsh Heron 16 down in Brunswick County. I fish anywhere from Little River SC to Figure 8, My home range is usually behind Oak Island and Lockwood Folly. If you see me don't be afraid to stop by and chat. Would love to get connected with some folks who break out fly rods for reds to learn.


I plan to put in at Wildlife behind Oak Island Sun. morning at daylight. Good tide at 8.
Black Karma, champagne Suburban with SIGHTFSH tag.


----------



## hunter54 (May 14, 2015)

Cbell said:


> Yeah I was thinking of putting in at the cape fear bridge and head north past the 140 bridge just a little. Never been up that way, never been striper fishing either so was just curious as what everyone else does.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Yes we do. It's a catch & release fishery...... ICM


----------



## Fishfinder40 (Nov 22, 2018)

Nice fat striper! Must be eating Ice Cream


----------



## Redfishfighter (Mar 4, 2019)

Hey Guys, 

I’m Matt. I’m moving back to the Wilmington area on July 7. Probably gonna live in Hampstead or North ILM. I’m on the build list for a ShadowCast 18 but keeping an eye on the For Sale posts. I’ve been in Wyoming for the past 3 years. I used to run an SUV mostly in Fort Fischer.


----------



## BCD1841 (Jul 27, 2018)

Redfishfighter said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I’m Matt. I’m moving back to the Wilmington area on July 7. Probably gonna live in Hampstead or North ILM. I’m on the build list for a ShadowCast 18 but keeping an eye on the For Sale posts. I’ve been in Wyoming for the past 3 years. I used to run an SUV mostly in Fort Fischer.


Nice I have the heron 16 and fish down there a bunch. I’ll keep an eye out for you


----------



## Fishfinder40 (Nov 22, 2018)

I'm in Hampstead. Fish a Beavertail Vengeance.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Fishfinder40 said:


> I'm in Hampstead. Fish a Beavertail Vengeance.


What color is it? I might of seen you out on the water around the figure 8 bridge recently.


----------



## Fishfinder40 (Nov 22, 2018)

I wish! I have not had it out this year yet
It is Black hull with a white deck and black poling platform.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Oh ok. I have seen a bunch of new skiffs I haven't seen before headed south through figure 8 bridge.


----------



## Stephen R Montalvo (Sep 27, 2018)

Hey yall just moved to Durham, and going to have my SM skiff completed in about a month. Looking forward to getting down to Wilmington. Just wanted to say hi as I'm new to the area/site. Good luck out there.


----------



## Fishfinder40 (Nov 22, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Welcome. Ck out Fall Jordan and Harris lake when you can. Parents live there. Enjoy!


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

jcgeiss93 said:


> I have been seeing a lot of skiffs around the Wilmington, NC area. Lots of Beavertails, East Capes, and Mavericks around. It seems I know more guides than I do recreational weekend warriors, so feel free to check-in here so were not strangers on the water!
> 
> View attachment 26021


I'm in Wilmington and I'm on the list for a Ankona Cayenne. If anyone in the area has a Cayenne or a Copperhead, I'd love to see it and talk about setup options. I'd like to learn from your experience with the boat.


----------



## madcircle (Jul 16, 2018)

Man you guys have some first class boats! Did you all go in on a Powerball ticket and win?!?


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

BobGee said:


> I'm in Wilmington and I'm on the list for a Ankona Cayenne. If anyone in the area has a Cayenne or a Copperhead, I'd love to see it and talk about setup options. I'd like to learn from your experience with the boat.


There's a few Copperheads down your way so I'm sure someone on here with one can help you out. I have a 2012 but I'm located near Raleigh.


----------



## Bowman Smith (Jan 30, 2019)

FlyBy said:


> I'm in Brunswick Co. and seeing more poling skiffs. The last two trips I have been the only one on the flats I fish but that's usually not the case.


In Holden beach area. Salt marsh 1656 light blue. Would love to link up some time.


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

BobGee said:


> I'm in Wilmington and I'm on the list for a Ankona Cayenne. If anyone in the area has a Cayenne or a Copperhead, I'd love to see it and talk about setup options. I'd like to learn from your experience with the boat.


I have a Copperhead here in Wilmington I don't mind showing you. I could give you some feedback on my experience with the boat so far. I also have a build thread in the "Bragging Spot" forum you can check out


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

jcgeiss93 said:


> I have a Copperhead here in Wilmington I don't mind showing you. I could give you some feedback on my experience with the boat so far. I also have a build thread in the "Bragging Spot" forum you can check out


Please call me when you can. 406 465 5704


----------



## Lee Singleton (Jul 3, 2018)

Had my pole stolen off of my fathers car at the Downtown Wilmington boat-ramp last Sunday. What a shame, I think the worst part about it is knowing that it must have been from a fellow fisherman. The average crack head would have no idea what it is or what it was worth. Don't know what to do about it. Just thought id let y'all know. It's a 2011 stiffy push pole. 19-21 feet can't remember.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Lee Singleton said:


> Had my pole stolen off of my fathers car at the Downtown Wilmington boat-ramp last Sunday. What a shame, I think the worst part about it is knowing that it must have been from a fellow fisherman. The average crack head would have no idea what it is or what it was worth. Don't know what to do about it. Just thought id let y'all know. It's a 2011 stiffy push pole. 19-21 feet can't remember.


Dang, man - sorry to hear that! People suck...


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Lee Singleton said:


> Had my pole stolen off of my fathers car at the Downtown Wilmington boat-ramp last Sunday. What a shame, I think the worst part about it is knowing that it must have been from a fellow fisherman. The average crack head would have no idea what it is or what it was worth. Don't know what to do about it. Just thought id let y'all know. It's a 2011 stiffy push pole. 19-21 feet can't remember.



Did you call the police? It's a shot in the dark, but at least they could check the pawn shops. I swear--it would be tempting to bait the sob into doing it again and bust his ass.


----------



## madcircle (Jul 16, 2018)

x2 on people suck! Def file a police report. Can't hurt and maybe it'll turn up. Maybe they'll patrol the boat ramp a little more too?


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

That’s an expensive pole. That sucks. I will keep an eye out for it. Best of luck with finding it!


----------



## Lee Singleton (Jul 3, 2018)

Pole Position said:


> Did you call the police? It's a shot in the dark, but at least they could check the pawn shops. I swear--it would be tempting to bait the sob into doing it again and bust his ass.


haven't called police, figured they got bigger problems. I might though. That sounds like a good idea to bait em up to do it again!!


----------



## fishinaa (Feb 6, 2008)

That’s terrible. Yeah avg thief would have no clue. I’ve been shopping for one I’ll keep an eye out.


----------



## Dealm9 (Jan 28, 2018)

John, it's Mark, the guy who bought your shadowcast. Depending on the work schedule I get out on it 3-4 times a week and absolutely love it. It been running strong. I fish mainly in the sneads ferry/camp Lejeune area, but have been fishing south near south topsail inlet/figure 8 marshes the past couple weeks. Let me know if you want to go out sometime so you can relive some good memories with your old ride.


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

Dealm9 said:


> John, it's Mark, the guy who bought your shadowcast. Depending on the work schedule I get out on it 3-4 times a week and absolutely love it. It been running strong. I fish mainly in the sneads ferry/camp Lejeune area, but have been fishing south near south topsail inlet/figure 8 marshes the past couple weeks. Let me know if you want to go out sometime so you can relive some good memories with your old ride.


Hey man, glad to hear you’re still loving the boat! I’d like to get back out on it for sure!


----------



## Lee Singleton (Jul 3, 2018)

Anybody know these guys.There running an east cape lost man. Capt Allen posted a video of verbal confrontation between them on Instagram. Apparently they ran up on him with there trolling motor in 1 foot of water. Hey let em have it, and they replied by saying a trolling motor is more quiet than a pole.


----------



## Lee Singleton (Jul 3, 2018)

Lee Singleton said:


> Anybody know these guys.There running an east cape lost man. Capt Allen posted a video of verbal confrontation between them on Instagram. Apparently they ran up on him with there trolling motor in 1 foot of water. Hey let em have it, and they replied by saying a trolling motor is more quiet than a pole.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Saw that post. Sucks seeing that type of stuff.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

It sucks seeing one of my fishing spots on Instagram.
Yesterday I was the second boat there & left it to the first boat, a charter guide.
On my return to the ramp saw a third boat, another charter guide posted up there for the second day in a row.
Fishing is getting tough around here.......ICM


----------



## mvfarrell1179 (Mar 15, 2013)

Finally back in the area. Used to fish Wilmington about 10 years ago, and then moved away. Had an action craft 1720 and then a Lake and Bay Backwater 20. Now I'm up near Emerald Isle running an older East Cape Vantage. Ice blue / white. Gotta get back into exploring the area and figuring out the fishery here again


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Last week saw a netter in the same spot culling his catch. .....ICM


----------



## stillpoling74 (Apr 13, 2019)

Hey new to the forum. I am active duty army stationed up at Ft Bragg with a HB Marquesa and I drag it down to Wrightsville/Carolina Beach area when I get the chance. Dont get to scout / fish all that much but I mostly fly fish for whatever will bite! hahaha Glad to see there is a group of skiff guys in the area and hopefully I can learn from ya'll! Good luck and tight lines!


----------



## fishinaa (Feb 6, 2008)

Sad it’s come to that behavior all up and down the coast. Too many boats and not enough marsh. It’s sucked a lot of fun out of it around here that’s for sure! These fish never get a break anymore.


----------



## Jonathan shelton (Jul 22, 2019)

I’m looking for a ranger phantom 168. If anyone knows of one please let me know


----------



## CSWilliams3 (May 26, 2015)

John john, I just grabbed this HB Professional last week. We need to go wet a line one of these days.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Jonathan shelton said:


> I’m looking for a ranger phantom 168. If anyone knows of one please let me know


Check with Joel at Saltwater Marine he had one a year ago I almost bought.....ICM
http://www.saltwatermarinenc.com/


----------



## Jonathan shelton (Jul 22, 2019)

Dude tha


CSWilliams3 said:


> John john, I just grabbed this HB Professional last week. We need to go wet a line one of these days.


Dude that sounds awesome to me! Text me man my number is 910-352-5209


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

CSWilliams3 said:


> John john, I just grabbed this HB Professional last week. We need to go wet a line one of these days.


Let's do it! Let me know when you have a Monday free and we'll make it happen


----------



## VLMmitzi17 (Aug 24, 2019)

Looking to find decent places to fish in the Wilmington area. I live near Winston Salem, but have a friend that lives down in Masonboro and typically launch out of trails end. I have Mitzi 17 tournament and just got back into fishing. I have a 2.5 year old son and really want him to grow up around water and fishing like I did. I’m not that familiar with saltwater fishing and really just trying to learn how to find fish and what bait to use. I grew up bass fishing and still do a decent amount on a lake my house. Any pointers or tips are greatly appreciated!! Look forward to meeting new people and sharing the same passion for skiffs and fishing on the coast of NC!


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Lots of bait & good fishing around Trails End ramp.
Why not take your buddy fishing, he should know somethings.......ICM


----------



## VLMmitzi17 (Aug 24, 2019)

Ice Cream Man said:


> Lots of bait & good fishing around Trails End ramp.
> Why not take your buddy fishing, he should know somethings.......ICM


My buddy just moved to the area from PA. He doesn’t have a boat but that’s who goes with me when I go fishing in the Wilmington area.


----------

